# Finally finished Hue Shift Afghan Bed Throw



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

I have finally finished this blanket:sm01: ........ It's really difficult to show the colours well...... I have enjoyed every stitch, sewing in all the ends wasn't so much fun though :sm19: Now to start the next one! Brights this time! :sm02:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wow, I love the colors! this isn't brights?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! :sm24: That's another pattern on my To-Do list!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So pretty and very well done!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful bedcover. I love the colours.


----------



## RhondaCrisp (Nov 3, 2016)

This is beautiful. Is it knitted or crocheted?
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Lovely - can see why you enjoyed it so much - and will continue to.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That's lovely, Kat!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I have looked at that on their site so many times, and the pattern was finally free last week, so I grabbed it. Yours is just marvelous!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow! Gorgeous!,,


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

That's so beautiful.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. You did such an awesome job!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

That is really beautiful.
when i am doing mitre squares I knit in as many ends as possible - saves the dreaded weaving in at the end of project!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

So fabulous. Worth all the ends. You did such a great job. Geraldine


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful! You have more patience than I would. I can just feast my eyes and be jealous


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the colors and your perfect work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

gorgeous afghan


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Love it. Can't wait to see your bright colored one. 
Where did you find the pattern? 
Great job.


----------



## mgrandmamil (Aug 1, 2016)

Beautiful colors and work ????????


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous ????


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is stunningly beautiful!!!


----------



## kuch1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, that's real pretty! Lots of work but a beauty of a product in the end. Can't hardly wait to see the "bright" one.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love it. It will surely brighten up any room it is used in.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

That was certainly a work of love- it is beautiful! Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow!!! That is absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful !


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow...that's fantastic...how do work out the colours?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW!!!! Love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! I made several mitered square afghans, because they're addictive, and I wove the ends in as I went. It was so much easier.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

It looks terrific! You did a great job.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's beautiful; the colors are marvelous!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful job


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Yo have to YouTube how to....


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

You have a wonderful sense of colour, it's beautiful.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing work; it's absolutely beautiful. You must have spent a lot of time matching the squares. I know I'd have at least one square turned the wrong way! LOL


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is the link to the pattern.
http://www.knitpicks.com/kits/Hue_Shift_Afghan__PKHueShiftKit.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hue-shift-afghan


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the colors..so soothing. Beautifully knit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A really exceptional piece. Love the colors!!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is lovely, both the pattern and the colors!!!! Well done!!!


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Great job. I think I'll start on one like this very soon.


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. I like everything about it. How did you choose all the colors? Excellent choices,


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

This looks so tempting to try, but was the border tedious?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job.. Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Exquisite! Gorgeous colors & perfectly knitted.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it! Your colors are great.
Wish it was on my bed.
Thanks for sharing. I just love to see all the neat things everyone on this site does.
Judy


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Enjoy and have fun making the next one.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Amazing, beautiful,,!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Really lovely. I am intrigued how you got the 'hue shift' so well.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to add my praises. It's a beautiful pattern and you have done a fabulous job. I have the pattern, but I don't think I have the patience to try it.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very beautiful ????????


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Colors are great and lovely work!


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

Spectacular!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Fabulous, where can we find the pattern?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

One of the nicest afghans I've ever seen.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

It's beautiful and looks like a rainbow.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning. Love your colors. I am almost half way through with my second one. This one is for my 99 year old mom. She told me to hurry!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gorgeous. Your work is beautiful, love the colors. :sm24:


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

That is a WOW!!! Great job!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goegeous


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow and Wow!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!! Such nice colors!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

What an incredible blanket--gorgeous!!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It's awesome


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

The colors are beautiful and the work superb. Congrats!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Words fail me! A 'must do' for me.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Words fail me! A 'must do' for me.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

WOW! That is beautiful.


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful! The borders are continuous w/corner increases lining up...well done!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gorgeous blanket???????? ok what site was it on nobody mention which site... Thank you


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

WOW, that's lovely


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

So beautiful. Love the bright colors. What an accomplishment!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh that is so beautiful. Perfect work.


----------



## abbygirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, the colors you chose are the prettiest I've seen! Is that Knit picks yarn or another brand, perhaps DK?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful use of color! Fabulous knitting!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Love the colors - great work!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

It's beautiful......good work!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's a beautiful piece of work - love it. :sm01:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful afghan !


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Great work and the colours are wonderful.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That is truly lovely.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my, that is so beautiful. I love it. Love all the colors.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful bed cover...


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! Would love to make one, but feel a bit intimidated at the amount of work it must be. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Katpw said:


> I have finally finished this blanket:sm01: ........ It's really difficult to show the colours well...... I have enjoyed every stitch, sewing in all the ends wasn't so much fun though :sm19: Now to start the next one! Brights this time! :sm02:


Perfection! It's absolutely stunning????????


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Totally beautiful!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wow - so very pretty!


----------



## Fredericka (Feb 3, 2015)

jvallas said:


> I have looked at that on their site so many times, and the pattern was finally free last week, so I grabbed it. Yours is just marvelous!


I looked on both sites named & it shows the pattern is about $5. Would please share where you found it free. Thanks in advance!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's awesome! This just might become my after Christmas project!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very nice work, a lot of work! beautiful!


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Love yours. I am working on one now; hope to finish before x-mas. What size are your squares and how many did it take?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very Lovely...I have the pattern. perhaps I will get it started some day.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. That is gorgeous. And I love the colors. You must have a lot of patience.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my. Gorgeous.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I love it beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

I love the colors and pattern. Beautiful work.


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. Fantastic work!


----------



## rita206 (Oct 17, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!! I like it!! Very nice. What size is it?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Spectacular.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful! Awesome! Stunning!


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bpgraceandpeace (Apr 9, 2016)

pattern?


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Ooooooooooo . . . what a beautiful job you did!!!! :sm11:


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Incredible! Beautifully knit - love the yarn colorways!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This came out beautifully!


----------



## redcable (Jun 2, 2015)

Love it.Such beautiful colors


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful afghan!


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, beautiful


----------



## vegasjoan (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow! This is just lovely. Well done.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Hildebrand (Oct 10, 2016)

This is gorgeous! Where did you find the pattern? I am trying new things and it looks soooo wonderful, I would like to give it a go!


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Katpw said:


> I have finally finished this blanket:sm01: ........ It's really difficult to show the colours well...... I have enjoyed every stitch, sewing in all the ends wasn't so much fun though :sm19: Now to start the next one! Brights this time! :sm02:


OMG that is marvelous. Such talent. Lucky recipient. Or lucky you, if you are keeping it for yourself.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

beautiful knitting - looks great


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning, love your color choices!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SO pretty! You did a great job!

Hazel


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

My compliments on the lovely palette! :sm11: 
The arrangement of the diagonals, radiating out from the center of the blanket, is wonderful!
Great work, fabulous results.
I love the simplicity.


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

It's beautiful!Great work!Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Love how you did the colors.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

From one Brit to another - that's absolutely brilliant, in more ways than one. I love it ! Winifred


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Did you have a pattern? If so, could you tell 
us where to find it?


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful and so well done!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

What yarn and colors did you use. It has to be the most beautiful one I have ever seen. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Perfection.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

fourbyin said:


> wow, I love the colors! this isn't brights?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with Fourbynn. Isn't this bright? It's very pretty and the colors very soothing. :sm24:


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, love your color choices. Great job!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

That is GORGEOUS ????????????


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words, I can't take the credit though, it is an amazing pattern, so very clever. It's Hue Shift Afghan
by Kerin Dimeler-Laurence (Ravelry) Here's the link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hue-shift-afghan It was really easy to do, and an absolute joy, thanks to fantastic diagrams, pictures etc. I have never before knit something so big, and then been eager to start again!!! I used Caron Simply soft as several people on Ravelry said they ran out of yarn n some colours and the Caron SS comes in 170g so I knew I'd be safe!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Its around 70 inches square I think, I must measure it!! It is on a double bed in the picture


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hue-shift-afghan


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Simply stunning!!! Great job!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! That's a beauty!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stunning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely work - a great undertaking! :sm24: :sm24: 
Nice colour selection


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Frannyran (Dec 3, 2015)

Breathtaking


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

There are 100 squares, it is knit in 4 pieces, the squares are knit onto each other. They are 6 inches each. It measures 70 inches square overall


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous.. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

I just finished mine last week in the brights. First time I ever did something that size without getting bored and putting it


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

Oops didn't finish before I hit SEND. First time I didn't get bored and put something that size away for a while in with other UFO's. Mixing two colors is always a changing scene. I am using mine as an Afghan folded over a rocking chair. When I tire of one set of colors, I just turn it over to a whole new set of colors.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

That is just beautiful. The colours are wonderful.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Your blanket is so beautiful. You nailed the colors! Yippee!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow, lovely,love the color combination.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome blanket


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!! A work of art!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, color, size, design, all of it. How long did it take you to make? I ask because 5 years ago now I bought some beautiful yarn for a similar afghan but--haven't started it yet...

Thanks for sharing--it's inspiring.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

It's gorgeous! Truly a feast for the eyes. I hope it is for your own use. It's something to enjoy looking at every day.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful. You did a wonderful job!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love the colors


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh wow, that's gorgeous!! You deserve a medal for your patience to finish it. I don't mind knitting and crocheting, but I don't like seaming pieces
together!!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

'THAT is really really beautiful, I just love it. The colors are fantastic. Did you use all the same yarn?


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Absolutely beautiful, color, size, design, all of it. How long did it take you to make? I ask because 5 years ago now I bought some beautiful yarn for a similar afghan but--haven't started it yet...
> 
> Thanks for sharing--it's inspiring.


It took around 120-130 hours over around 2 months, but I had at least 2 weeks when I didn't touch it.... Go for it! Start yours, it is great fun and soooo satisfying!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

That is one beautiful blanket!


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't applaud this work more! So beautiful. I am inspired to make one. Kudos on such beautiful knitting!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is beautiful, love the colours


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! That's stunning! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!!! I love it.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous colours, beautifully knitted, love it !!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

This is beautiful. I have not read all the comments yet so this may be a repeat, but will mention it anyway. There is a site called JustOneMoreRow.com that features many mitered square designs in sweaters and other things that I have enjoyed making. I try to weave in the ends as I go along. I will have the read back and see if you mention the yarn you used anywhere. The blanket is a wonderful accomplishment. http://justonemorerow.com/patterns.html


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

WOW - Beautiful!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazing, just beautiful work!


----------



## Lknteamscholz (Feb 3, 2016)

What is the pattern? Can you share please


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful. i have loved that pattern ever since I first saw it, and have in my library. It's good to know it was enjoyable to knit. ...ah well someday I'll get to it. :sm01:


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful. So colourful


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this so much! You have made an extraordinary afghan! Perfect in every way!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I think that's fabulous. Love it.????


----------



## giz2010 (Nov 5, 2016)

Love it, very pretty.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful ! Nice job.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I love the soft colors.


----------



## kiddo1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Beautiful work!!????


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Love the pattern and love the colors!!! Fantastic afghan!!!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Fantastic work. You have lined the squares up so beautifully and your choice of colors is amazing.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gorgeous????????????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love it beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love it beautiful


----------



## nicholsa (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm working on the blue/green/brown/black/white colorway of the same pattern. Did you use sport weight Brava yarn? I think my squares are smaller than yours; I like the size yours ended up.


----------



## maryhansbury (Aug 24, 2014)

That is gorgeous! You did a fabulous job.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, fantastic! I love the colors!


----------



## darwical (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow. I love everything about it - the pattern, the colours. So well done!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

This is gorgeous! Congratulations on your accomplishment. Please post the next one when finished.


----------



## janmen (Mar 29, 2016)

this is really quite beautiful...you really did a great job...looking forward to seeing the second one in brights


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my, so lovely.


----------



## Tanya parker (Sep 15, 2015)

Love it....the hard work


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

That looks beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! The colors! Wow!


----------



## Tanya parker (Sep 15, 2015)

love it...beyond...


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Gorgeous. What yarn did you use?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ginnysandel (Mar 27, 2013)

Zowie!!! That is Gorgeous!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful colors and great work.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## lsorum (Nov 18, 2015)

absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG! That is gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very gorgeous


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

WHAT a stunning thing!


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Finally finished mine. Not the size I wanted; but Mary Maximum discontuned color and I did not want to pay Amazon Prices. Could not master the join as u go; so I have 120 5 1/2 inch blocks. One question should I block them and how wide is your border and did u straight knit or knit and pearl?


----------



## kajo1843 (Jul 24, 2016)

That is beautiful, it looks a bit complicated.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I love this
Imagine it was truly a labor of love


----------



## bpgraceandpeace (Apr 9, 2016)

there is a good utube video on joining the squares for this afghan.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! How did you figure out the placement of colors? They blend so beautifully together!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

That is sooo pretty. I will never make something like this because of color changing. I hate hiding tails or weaving them in. I now use the Magic Knot but still would not attempt to do anything with all those colors.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

It's absolutely gorgeous - glad you persevered. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Love mitring. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Peggan, thank you very much for the link to the other knitted garments--I have found four that I would love to knit for next spring and summer!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ohhhhhh. So pretty


----------



## seeka (Jun 9, 2016)

so pretty!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my. That is so beautiful!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! I "was" going to make one for son and DIL this Christmas, but I haven't even started. Have all the yarn and pattern, but no motivation.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Gorgeous! I "was" going to make one for son and DIL this Christmas, but I haven't even started. Have all the yarn and pattern, but no motivation.


I would guess that most of us have hit a knitting/crochet block sometimes. It does go away, meanwhile try not to stress about it, sometimes for me I've been trying to do too much and I just need to kick back awhile, take care of myself and itch will return to play with the pretty yarn. There have been a number of posts about this with helpful suggestions. Sometimes it just helps to complain about it a bit to us- because we'll understand. :sm17:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love the colors you chose.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You do fantastic work. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hue-shift-afghan


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

sharmend said:


> Gorgeous! I "was" going to make one for son and DIL this Christmas, but I haven't even started. Have all the yarn and pattern, but no motivation.


It's such a qick grower that once you start it really drives you one! Because each square is finished quite quickly it somehow isn't at all daunting, and never gets boring. Its the first ever large item that I have been eager to do another of. I did the second straight after the first, and would in facr be on number three if I didn't have a couple of baby blankets that need doing first!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Kat
I just saw this hue shift and fell deeply in lov with colors you've used.If this is still with you could you tell me the colours you've used.Since I've already made two the rainbow and jewel tones I understand the layout from the picture.
Thanks and lov
Annu


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Superb work and colours. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

I really can't remember 100%, was quite a while ago..... I think I used (Caron Simply Soft) white, Off white (cream) Super duper yellow, sage, blue mint, berryblue, light country blue, grape, strawberry and peach.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Katpw said:


> I really can't remember 100%, was quite a while ago..... I think I used (Caron Simply Soft) white, Off white (cream) Super duper yellow, sage, blue mint, berryblue, light country blue, grape, strawberry and peach.


Thank you. Now I'm all set to start


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a beauty it is.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Wow wow wow wow!!!!!


----------

